# cutting edge slot for raised panel



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, was wondering about a safe way to cut a 1/4"-wide and 1/2"-deep edge slot inside a 3/4"-thick frame made of rails and stiles for a raised panel. The frame is about 4' x 4'. The inside corners are rounded which makes it kind of tricky routing each stile/rail separately on a table with a fence (as in the image).










Would this 1-7/8" diameter bit do the job if I rout the assembled frame? What would be a good technique? I have doubts if I can move the bit smoothly through the corners?

The dotted red line shows where the slot should be:


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

Personally, I find that bit massive for the task. Get a simple 1/4 slot cutting but with a bearing and use your router table.










I would move the work taking the curve into the part, so one end would be face up and the other end face down as you move the part from right to left on the table.

You could do it after glue up and then just round the corners of your panel.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

You beat me to it BlueRidgeDog. Same with me use a bearing guided slot cutter. Assemble the frame then cut it on your router table or even on your bench, just insure sufficient clearance under it, with supports. Your slot will be as accurate as the finish on your inside edges.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Um, i wouldn't do it after glue up if you want to get the panels in. Or did i read that wrong?


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

You can do it without the glue up first, clamp it with the clamps above for the router table, below for the bench or use a 3/4" strap clamp. You can do the frame pieces individually but the the corner match-ups might be less than perfect.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you for the responses guys! Will have to get the bearing then. I guess I could rout the sides on the table and then do the corners with a hand-held router.

*SMP*, yes, you are right! I will have to somehow clamp the joints leaving enough space for the router. Will try to clamp all the joints first, then clamp the sides away from the joints, then unclamp the joints.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Would this work in the order as in photo? I found the right size bearing. The 1-7/8" diam slot cutter sits on the arbor, then the 7/8" bearing sandwiched between washers. So the cut depth is 1/2". With these washers only half of the bearing will be riding the surface because the frame thickness is only 3/4". Would it be better to do first pass with a 1-1/8" bearing for 3/8" deep cut?


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the responses. I cut the edge slot today using a simple jig: a large particle board with two supporting boards at right angle to hold the corners of the frame. Double sided carpet tape proved pretty handy, used it to attach the work piece to the jig. The frame was assembled with small clamps (no gluing), then after clamping the frame away from the corner to be cut, one clamp was removed from that corner. It was one corner at a time deal.



















This is the result: 1/2" deep slot.










Overall, the process turned out to be safe and smooth; easier than I had expected it would go. The router bit cut cleanly without catching and knocking, even though about 3/4 of the bit blade was inside the wood when cutting corners. I cut the slot in two passes: first 3/8" deep, second pass 1/8" deeper.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Nice job, a little creativity can go a long way. Should make for a very nice panel.


----------

